# Double hook rig for day time swords



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Any of you folks with experience got any input here? I’m trying to see the downside with this. I do not have much experience but in my very little experience, I have seen baits that were beaten up on the back end. 
Being a pier rat, I can’t help but consider a double hook rig as a viable alternative. Google gives a love hate relationship with these. What do you folks say?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Single hook. Clean hookup and less dangerous. Also leads to less fouling with the leader when teasing and dropping, and less foul hooking fish which usually leads to a fish pulling off.


----------

